# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιηση αποπροσωποποιηση

## Gatos91

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στη σωστή ενότητα αλλά ελπίζω σε κάποιες γνώμες. Η απορία μου είναι η εξής. Πριν 6 χρόνια έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού και επί τρία χρόνια ταλαιπωρηθηκα τρέχοντας σε νοσοκομεία εξετάσεις κλπ. Τρία χρόνια πέρασαν με πολύ δυσκολία με ψυχιατρους ψυχολόγους και γιατρούς κάθε ειδικότητας. Μέχρι που το 2012 μπήκα φαντάρος και μετά σιγά σιγά μόνος μου βγήκα από αυτή την κατάσταση. Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες μου είχε κολλήσει ότι μπορεί να αρχίσω να ακούω φωνές και συνεχώς τσέκαρα τον εαυτό μου μήπως το παθαίνω. Οσπου πριν δύο βδομάδες άρχισαν να πετάγονται τραγούδια λέξεις φράσεις στο μυαλό μου και πήγα σε έναν ψυχολόγο και έναν ψυχίατρο. Και οι δύο έκαναν την διάγνωση ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχή και λίγο κατάθλιψη. Με τον ψυχολόγο ξεκίνησα συνεδριες και έχω κάνει τρεις ως τώρα. Όλες αυτές τις μέρες έχω διαφορα θέματα. Φοβάμαι μην τρελαθώ μην αρχίσω να παραμιλαω με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνω και να μιλάω ελάχιστα. Φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσω να θεωρώ εμψυχα τα αψυχα. Μήπως σκοτώσω κάποιον.Και γενικά πολλά άλλα. Αυτό που με έχει τρελάνει ομως είναι ότι πλέον μου φαίνονται τα πάντα περίεργα και ψεύτικα. Ξεκίνησε με μια σκέψη σχετικά με τον χρόνο. Ότι δηλαδή περνάει. Ότι τώρα πχ κουνάω το χέρι μου και αυτό ήδη έχει περάσει στο παρελθόν. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ακριβώς αλλά με έκανε να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω να περπατήσει. Παρατηρουσα συνεχώς την κάθε κίνηση και γενικά τα πάντα και κολουσα στο ότι έμεινε στο χρόνο χάθηκε. Αυτό με τρελεναι.και τώρα εδώ και 5 μέρες που το σκέφτηκα όλα μου φαίνονται ψεύτικα. Η ίδια η ζωή. Τα πάντα. Μου φαίνεται περίεργη η μνήμη η σκέψη.Η ύπαρξη μας. Όλα. Αυτό είναι αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση που λένε ? Περνάει αυτό ?? SOS παιδιά έχω φρικάρει..

----------


## Black_and_White

Καλησπέρα! Στην σωτή ενότητα γράφεις.. Να ξέρεις δεν είσαι ο μόνος που τα σκέφτεται όλα αυτά.. Έχω περάσει όλα αυτά που γράφεις κι εγώ κι πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι.. Καταρχήν δεν πρόκειται να τρελαθείς.. ότι και σενάριο εφιαλτικό μπορεί να κάνει το μυαλό σου, να ξέρεις ότι δεν πρόκεται να πραγματοποιηθεί.. Το μόνο που μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει είναι πολύ άγχος, τρόμο κι αηδία..Και φυσικά κατάθλιψη.. Στον εαυτό σου κάνεις μόνο κακό δηλαδή.. Γι αυτό κοίτα να του πας κόντρα και να μην κλειστείς μέσα στο σπίτι.. Πραγματικά άκουσε με γιατί το έχω περάσει κι άμα σταματήσεις να βγαίνεις έξω και να μην κάνεις πράγματα που έκανες παλιά, η κατάσταση θα επιδεινωθεί.. Δεν πρόκεται να αρχίσεις να ακούς φωνές.. Τα άτομα που πάσχουν από σχιζοφρένεια δεν κάθοντουσαν πριν το πάθουν να σκέφτονται μήπως το πάθουν.. Απλά τους συνέβη κάποια στιγμή χωρίς να το καταλάβουν.. Επίσης, ακόμα κι αν αυτό συμβεί, που δεν θα συμβεί απλά σου λέω ΑΝ, θεραπεύεται.. Όσον αφορά, τα τραγούδια, τις λέξεις και τις φράσεις είναι καθαρά από την ιψδ και δεν πρέπει να τους δίνεις σημασία.. Να μην λες δηλαδή γιατί το σκέφτηκα αυτό κλπ και να το αναλύεις.. Είναι συμπτώματα της διαταραχής κι όχι κομμάτια της προσωπικότητας και του εαυτού σου.. Να συνεχίσεις τις συνεδρίες με τον ψυχολόγο και σου προτείνω να κάνεις τη Γνωστική Συμπεριφορική θεραπεία κι όχι απλά ψυχοθεραπεία, γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν βοηθάει να μιλάς για το παρελθόν αλλά να μάθεις να αντιμετωπίζεις τα συμπτώματα της διαταραχής.. Επίσης πολλοί ψυχολόγοι δεν είναι εξειδικευμένοι στην ιψδ, πρόσεξέ το αυτό.. Τέλος, τα τελευταία που αναφέρεις είναι υπαρξιακά προβλήματα κι είναι λογικό να τα έχεις μετά από όλα αυτά που πέρασες κι αυτό που σου φαίνονται όλα ψεύτικα είναι αποπραγματοποίηση/ αποπραγμάτωση, δηλαδή η αίσθηση του μη πραγματικού.. Εγώ στην έξαρση, ξυπνούσα και δεν καταλάβαινα τι είναι η ζωή.. το σπίτι μου, μου φαινόταν ψεύτικο, λες κι όλα είναι ένα όνειρο και πολλά πολλά άλλα.. Πρέπει να πας κόντρα και σε αυτό.. Περνάει!! Αλλά για να περάσει πρέπει να αλλάξεις πρώτα τη σκέψη σου και τη διάθεσή σου.. Σταμάτα να φιλοσοφείς τα πράγματα και σκέψου πως όλα αυτά δεν τα σκεφτόσουν πριν τη διαταραχή κι απλά ξεκίνα να ζεις όπως παλιά, με μικρά βηματάκια στην αρχή.. Σκέψου πως κανένας δεν ξέρει τι είναι η ζωή και γιατί είμαστε εδώ κλπ, αλλά όλοι προχωράνε.. Αυτές οι σκέψεις νομίζω, είναι κι αυτές σύμπτωμα της ιψδ και λέγεται νομίζω φιλοσοφικός μηρυκασμός? Κάπως έτσι νομίζω, δηλαδή υπάρχει θεός, δεν υπάρχει, τι είναι ο άνθρωπος?κλπ.. Επίσης, σε συμβουλεύω να κάνεις παρέα με φίλους σου και να προσπαθείς να συζητάς για άλλα θέματα κι όχι για τα δικά σου για να ξεχνιέσαι..Βοηθάει! Αυτά είχα να σου πω.. Προσπάθησε, λοιπόν, να μην φρικάρεις.. Αν και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι γιατί όλα αυτά που σου γράφω είναι βιωματικά.. Καλό κουράγιο κι υπομονή, θα βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα με τον καιρό.. Ο χρόνος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος ιατρός..

----------


## Gatos91

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση.. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τρεις εβδομάδες τώρα έχω κλειστει στο σπίτι... Βγαίνω μόνο λίγο το απόγευμα και αυτό με το ζόρι.δεν μπορώ να ξεχαστω δευτερολεπτο.. Και αν πάω για λίγο να ξεχαστω με πιάνει άγχος που νιώθω καλύτερα και πάλι το ίδιο .. Δεν κοιμαμαι η κοιμάμαι 3 ώρες και πετάγομαι μουσκεμα στον ιδρώτα. Θυμάμαι έντονα τα ονειρα που βλέπω και μετά φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσω να τα μπερδευω με την πραγματικότητα και ταυτόχρονα όλα ψεύτικα και περίεργα. Σαν να μην τα έζησα η και που τα έζησα σαν να είναι ψεύτικα περίεργα... Ωωωωχ δεν μπορώ άλλο.. Δεν ξέρω πως είναι να είσαι καλά πλέον. Δεν μπορώ να με ξαναφανταστω καλά.

----------


## Gatos91

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση.. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τρεις εβδομάδες τώρα έχω κλειστει στο σπίτι... Βγαίνω μόνο λίγο το απόγευμα και αυτό με το ζόρι.δεν μπορώ να ξεχαστω δευτερολεπτο.. Και αν πάω για λίγο να ξεχαστω με πιάνει άγχος που νιώθω καλύτερα και πάλι το ίδιο .. Δεν κοιμαμαι η κοιμάμαι 3 ώρες και πετάγομαι μουσκεμα στον ιδρώτα. Θυμάμαι έντονα τα ονειρα που βλέπω και μετά φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσω να τα μπερδευω με την πραγματικότητα και ταυτόχρονα όλα ψεύτικα και περίεργα. Σαν να μην τα έζησα η και που τα έζησα σαν να είναι ψεύτικα περίεργα... Ωωωωχ δεν μπορώ άλλο.. Δεν ξέρω πως είναι να είσαι καλά πλέον. Δεν μπορώ να με ξαναφανταστω καλά.

----------


## Black_and_White

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. τα έχω περάσει όλα αυτά.. Αυτό που είπες ότι δεν μιλούσες, σκέψου ότι ήμουν άτομο που μιλούσα κι επικοινωνούσα πάρα πολύ, κι όταν με πιασαν όλα αυτά, μίλαγα με το ζόρυ.. όλη την ώρα έκλαιγα.. κι με το περπάτημα είχα πρόβλημα γιατί έβγαινα έξω όπως λες με το ζόρυ κι εκτός από τις κρίσεις πανικού που με έπιαναν, είχα και την αποπραγματοποίηση και την αγοραφοβία που δεν με άφηναν σε ησυχία.. Ας πούμε μπορεί ξαφνικά ενώ περπατούσα να σκεφτόμουν ότι "δεν υπάρχω" (αποπροσωποποίηση) κι αυτή η σκέψη να με "παρέλυε" και να μου προκαλούσε ψυχοσωματικά.. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όλα αυτά προέρχονται από το παθολογικό ΑΓΧΟΣ.. Εμένα αυτή η σκέψη με έσωσε.. Και θα δεις ότι μόλις ηρεμήσεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.. Γιατί αυτές οι ιδεοληψίες είναι τόσο περίεργες κι παράλογες που είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι έχουμε τρελαθεί.. Εμείς όμως, όπως μου λεγε ο ψυχίατρος, αναγνωρίζουμε το λογικό και το μη λογικό, το πραγματικό κι το "φανταστικό". Γι αυτό και "τρελαινόμαστε" κι αγχωνόμαστε.. Αλλιώς σκέψου δεν θα αγχωνόσουν κι δεν θα ανησυχούσες για όλα αυτά γιατί θα τα πίστευες.. Αυτό που λες ότι όταν ξεχνιέσαι αγχώνεσαι κι πάλι τα ίδια είναι γιατί υποσυνείδητα δεν ηρεμείς ποτέ.. Κι εγώ το καλοκαίρι, με το άγχος να έχει φτάσει στο κόκκινο, όταν ηρεμούσα για λίγο και προσπαθούσα να γελάσω έστω κι ψεύτικα, μου ερχόταν μια αίσθηση εμετού ή ένας κόμπος στο λαιμό και πάλι τα ίδια.. Σε πληροφορώ ότι πλέον με τις φίλες μου γελάω πολύ και ανεβαίνει και με φυσικό τρόπο η σεροτονίνη..χαχα! Όσο για τον ύπνο αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί εκτός του ότι μπερδεύεσαι κι αγχώνεσαι με τους εφιάλτες (το πάθαινα κι εγώ), ο οργανισμός σου δεν ξεκουράζεται με αποτέλεσμα να μην είσαι καλά την ημέρα.. Γι αυτό δοκίμασε να πάρεις ηρεμιστικά, αν δεν παίρνεις ήδη.. Εγώ παίρνω βαλεριάνες (φυτικές) και κοιμάμαι σίγουρα ένα 8ωρο κι δεν ξυπνάω κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας..Επίσης, βοηθάνε και τα ζεστά ροφήματα, όπως χαμομήλι κι τίλιο.. Ενώ, παλιά ξυπνούσα μες στη νύχτα με κρίσεις πανικού και ψιλοχαμένη όπως λες.. Αυτό που μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι θα βελτιωθείς, από τη στιγμή που συνεργάζεσαι με ειδικούς.. Αλλά θέλει και προσωπική προσπάθεια και θέληση.. Δεν σου λέω ότι θα γίνεις άμεσα 100% καλά, γιατί ούτε κι εγώ είμαι, ακόμη τουλάχιστον.. Αλλά θα βελτιωθείς κι πολλά από αυτά που σου φαίνονται τώρα άλυτα κι νιώθεις απελπισμένος κι αβοήθητος, θα τα σκέφτεσαι μετά κι θα λες μα καλά εγώ ήμουν έτσι?! Εγώ σκεφτόμουν έτσι?! Στα λέω αυτά, έχοντας περάσει βαριά κατάθλιψη κι έχοντας κάνει απόπειρα.. Και πλέον, φυσικά, το έχω μετανιώσει.. Και που ξέρεις? Όταν γίνουμε τελείως καλά, ίσως βγούμε πιο δυνατοί από όλο αυτό!

----------


## Gatos91

Πραγματικά αυτή την στιγμή αν σε είχα εδώ θα σου κανα μια τοοσο σφιχτη αγκαλιά. Με έχεις ηρεμήσει λίγο. Κι εγώ πριν ήμουν άτομο που έβγαινα είχα πολλές παρέες πήγαινα σε νησιά για δουλειά μου την βαρουσε στα ξαφνικά και έπαιρνα το αμάξι και έφυγα σε άλλη πόλη έτσι για να αλλάξω παραστάσεις.. Είχα πολλές κοπέλες (πράγμα που μου έκοψε ο ψυχολόγος τώρα και μου πε για λίγο καιρό να μην κάνω τίποτα με καμία για να δω τι πραγματικά θέλω.. Και έχει δίκιο) και ήμουν άτομο που όλοι το προσεγγιζαν έξω και μου άρεσε πολύ η επαφή με ανθρώπους. Ζούσα την ζωή μου σαν όνειρο με την καλή έννοια όμως και αυτό με έκανε 100 φορές πιο χαρούμενο που ζω. Απολαμβανα ακόμη και το πρωινό τσιγάρο στο μπαλκόνι. Έτσι χωρίς να είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Αλλά το γουσταρα. Και τώρα και μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά είναι σαν να μην τα έζησα. Αγχωνομαι μήπως τα φαντάζομαι και δεν έχουν γίνει.. Ενώ ξέρω ότι έχουν γίνει. Γαααμησε τα... Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως...

----------


## Black_and_White

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Χαρά μου, πραγματικά, αν σε βοήθησα έστω κι λίγο να ηρεμήσεις! 
Αχ..τι μου θυμίζεις κι μένα τώρα.. Κι εγώ λάτρευα τα ταξίδια, κι εγώ έχω πάει για δουλειά σε νησί χωρίς καμία φοβία.. Και πάντα απολάμβανα την κάθε στιγμή, έστω κι τα μικροπράγματα.. Αισιόδοξη κι ήρεμη πάντα.. Και τώρα όχι ταξίδια δεν κάνω αλλά αγχώνομαι στο τρένο κι στο μετρό..χαχα! Ελπίζω να ξαναγίνουμε όπως πριν! Η διαταραχή μας "χτυπάει" στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μας.. Αντίθετα, δηλαδή, από την προσωπικότητά μας.. Εάν θες, ψάξε στο internet άρθρα ενός ψυχιάτρου που είναι ειδικευμένος στην ιψδ (Παναγιώτης Οικονόμου λέγεται), τα λέει πολύ ωραία κι κατανοητά κι με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ προσωπικά..
Επίσης, είχα διαβάσει κάπου αλλού, από έναν ψυχίατρο πάλι, ότι οι ιδεοληψίες-έμμονες ιδέες είναι μία άμυνα του οργανισμού ώστε να σε αποπροσανατολίζουν από την πραγματικότητα και συνεπώς από άλλα προβλήματα που έχεις.. Εσύ πριν από τις ιδεοληψίες, στη ζωή σου ήταν όλα μια χαρά ή πέρασες κάποιες στρεσσογόνες κι δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις ?

----------


## Gatos91

Είχα από μικρός άγχος. Με θυμάμαι γύρω στα 7 να κλαίω για το τι γίνεται όταν πεθαινουμε. Καλός μαθητής καλό παιδάκι αθλήματα. Στα 13 ξανά αυτό με τον θάνατο. Στα 15 χώρισαν οι γονείς μου. Μετά οι παρέες μου δεν ήταν και οι καλύτερες. Πολλά σκηνικά πολύ άγχος. Και μετά η πρώτη κρίση πανικού στα 18.τα υπόλοιπα πάνω κάτω τα αναφέρω στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Ο πρώτος γιατρός που πήγα στην πρώτη κρίση πανικού μου πε χαρακτηριστικά "αγαπάς πολύ την ζωή γι αυτό τα σκέφτεσαι όλα αυτά". Και είχε δίκιο. Τώρα όμως.................

----------


## arntaben

Γατε σκεψπυ το αλλιως αφου θες ενα καλο παρελθον κανε πραγματα που θα τα θυμασαι και θ χαιρεσε πχ ζωγραφισε κατι ακουσε ενα ωραιο υραγπυδι ξεκινησε καποιο αθλημα η χομπυ και ολα αυτα ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΑΝΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΟ ;-)

----------


## Gatos91

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει και πολύ. Άλλο είναι το πρόβλημα. Παρόλα αυτά θα το δοκιμάσω μήπως και ξεχαστω.

----------


## Black_and_White

Όλα τα παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία φοβούνται το θάνατο.. Κάποιοι ακόμα και μεγαλώνοντας συνεχίζουν να τον φοβούνται γιατί είναι κάτι άγνωστο που δεν το ελέγχουμε.. Όσο για τους γονείς, καλώς ή κακώς, μας επηρεάζουν ορισμένα πράγματα, καθώς μένουμε μαζί τους και βιώνουμε τις καταστάσεις είτε καλές είτε άσχημες.. Ε, τώρα δεν φοβόμαστε το θάνατο, φοβόμαστε την τρέλα.. χαχαχα! Αν το καλοσκεφτείς, είναι τα ίδια πράγματα, γιατί κι η "τρέλα" μας στερεί τη ζωή.. Όταν τα ξεπεράσεις όλα αυτά, θα ξανααγαπήσεις τη ζωή ..!

----------


## Black_and_White

Επίσης, δοκίμασε, μήπως σε βοηθήσει, να γράφεις, όποτε νιώθεις την ανάγκη, τις σκέψεις σου σ' ένα χαρτί.. Το συστήνουν κι οι ψυχολόγοι.. 
Καλή συνέχεια! Κι ότι χρειαστείς, ρώτα !

----------


## Gatos91

Μακάρι ρε συ.. Τώρα είμαι έξω με κάτι παιδιά.. Είμαι λίγο πιο χαλαρός. Σίγουρα φαινομαι αγχωμενος και φοβάμαι πάλι μην πετάξω καμία μαλακια. Σίγουρα θα μου ξαναρθει όλο αυτό έντονα.. Αλλά έστω και για λίγο την παλεύω και είναι καλό. Μακάρι και οι δύο και όσοι τραβάνε τέτοιο λουκι να βρούμε τον τρόπο να ζήσουμε μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Με τα πάνω και τα κάτω της. Τα γέλια τα κλάματα. Αλλά φυσιολογική.....

----------


## Black_and_White

Αυτό θέλω κι εγώ κι όλοι μας.. Να ζήσουμε κι πάλι φυσιολογικά χωρίς παράλογες φοβίες.. Απόλαυσε την έξοδό σου κι όποτε αγχωθείς, σκέψου πως θα σε βοηθήσουνε οι φίλοι σου !!

----------


## zerox

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με Black_and_White για το θέμα της τρέλας. Έχω φάει παρομοίως υπέρτατες φρίκες για το τι είναι αυτό που μου συνέβη ξαφνικά, που θα καταλήξει και αν μπορώ να είμαι πάλι νορμάλ όπως ήμουν, μήπως έχω κάτι πιο σοβαρό και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι κ.τ.λ. Ειδικά στις αρχές της όλης φάσης σκεφτόμουν μόνο αυτό. Κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα. Περίμενα τη στιγμή που δε θα αντέξει το κεφάλι μου τόση υπερφόρτωση και θα "λυγίσει" παθαίνοντας κάτι χειρότερο. Τώρα 8 χρόνια μετά σκέφτομαι ότι όντως δεν έχω πάθει κάτι χειρότερο, αλλά αν είχα αυτή την πληροφορία όταν το έπαθα, τώρα θα ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα. Και αυτή είναι και η φύση αυτών των διαταραχών. Ότι πιάνεις μία πιθανότητα που κανείς δε μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί ότι δε θα συμβεί και σκαλώνεις εκεί. Και ουσιαστικά δε συμβαίνει τίποτα, αλλά εσύ έχεις παραλύσει από το φόβο και το άγχος. Έτσι σε πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού και αποπραγματοποιήσεις, αυτοεπιβεβαιώνεσαι ότι δεν πας καλά και μπαίνεις σε φαύλο κύκλο αρνητικών σκέψεων, συντηρώντας τη διαταραχή. Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να τρελαθούν ή να σκοτώσουν κάποιον, όπως και όλοι οι άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν ας πούμε να πάθουν καρκίνο ή ένα αυτοκινητιστικό ατύχημα. Οι πιθανότητες πάντα υπάρχουν για όλους και για όλα. Αλλά άμα είσαι φοβικός με κάτι, κολλάς εκεί. Όχι γιατί έχεις τις απαραίτητες ενδείξεις ότι θα σου συμβεί, αλλά γιατί αρχίζεις να τα βλέπεις όλα σαν "καμπανάκια" που χτυπάνε για εσένα μόνο. Είναι σαν αυτό που λέμε: όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται. 

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα φιλοσοφικά και υπαρξιακά ζητήματα που ανέφερες. Το παθαίνω και εγώ συνέχεια. Νομίζω ότι τελικά δεν υπάρχει άτομο με ιδψ και αγχώδη διαταραχή που να μη φοβάται ότι δεν πάει καλά όταν σκέφτεται τέτοια ζητήματα. Σκέφτεσαι κάποια πράγματα σε βάθος και αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό και ανθρώπινο. Και αποτελεί ένδειξη ευφυίας και δημιουργικής σκέψης. Όμως κρίνοντας τον εαυτό σου, αντί να σκεφτείς "πόσο έξυπνος είμαι", καταλήγεις να σκέφτεσαι "πόσο τρελός είμαι και τι καμενιές περνάνε απ'το κεφάλι μου". Και μετά παθαίνεις αποπραγματοποίηση, όχι γιατί σε απασχολεί ο χρόνος και η κίνηση, αλλά γιατί σκέφτηκες ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι τρελός που τόλμησες να κάνεις τέτοιους συλλογισμούς.

Και σε μια τελική, όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι φιλοσοφικές και μαθηματικές θεωρίες, ξεκίνησαν από συλλογισμούς που απέκλιναν από τον κοινό νου. Π.χ. ο Νεύτωνας άραζε χαλαρά σε ένα δέντρο, είδε ένα μήλο να πέφτει και αντί να το αρπάξει να το φάει, καθόταν και καιγόταν γιατί το μήλο κινήθηκε σε μία νοητή ευθεία προς τα κάτω και δεν πήγε προς τα πλάγια ή προς τα πάνω. Και έτσι ανακάλυψε τη θεωρία της βαρύτητας. Ο Ζήνωνας πάλι, έγραψε τα γνωστά "Παράδοξα", που για το μέσο άνθρωπο της εποχής του θεωρούνταν ανεκδιήγητες ασυναρτησίες. Όλοι αυτοί το έκαιγαν σε μεγάλο level, με τη διαφορά ότι το τερμάτιζαν κιόλας, χωρίς άγχη και φοβίες για το πως θα ακουστούν αυτά που τους προβλημάτιζαν.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δε θέλω να ενθαρρύνω κανέναν να γίνει τρελός επιστήμονας :P Θέλω να πω ότι, από όσα έχω καταλάβει, οι περίεργες σκέψεις για τα υπαρξιακά κ.τ.λ. είναι φυσιολογικές και δεν αποτελούν οι ίδιες το πρόβλημα, αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο τις ερμηνεύει κανείς και κρίνει τον εαυτό του. Σόρυ για την έκθεση. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάνε αυτά που έγραψα, αλλά εγώ κάπως έτσι σκέφτομαι για να μη φρικάρω τζάμπα. Έχω φάει πολύ τζάμπα άγχος να σκέφτομαι και να κρίνω αρνητικά τις σκέψεις μου και τη φάση μου κ.τ.λ. και μόλις άρχισα με την ψυχολόγο να καταλαβαίνω πως λειτουργεί όλο αυτό, ήταν πολύ ανακουφιστικό.

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! οταν γραφεις βλεπω τον εαυτο μου...κ γω παω στην ψυχολογο κ την ρωταω ειμαι τρελλη?? σε πληροφορω οτι οχι απλα ειμαστε τρελλοι αλλα τα εχουμε κ 400..η ψυχολογος μου εξηγησε οτι οι ανθρωποι που το χανουν δεν αναρωτιουνται..δεν προβληματιζονται..ειναι σε μια φαση καλη κ ξαφνικα σκαει ολη η μουρλια..δεν αμας αφορα..εμεις πασχουμε απο γενικευμενη αγχωδη κ απο παθολογικο στρες το οποιο οδηγει το μυαλο να κανει τετοιες σκεψεις..καθε φορα που περναω στρες τα ιδια κ τα ιδια σκεφτομαι..μη κανω κακο. μη τρελλαθω.μη χασω τον ελεγχο..μη το ενα μη το αλλο κ μπαινω σε φαυλο κυκλο..
δεν εισαι μονος σου οπως βλεπεις..κ γω εχω βρει κ αλλα ατομα που παθαινουν τα ιδια με μενα..ολοι το ιδιο φοβομαστε..αλλοι τον θανατο αλλοι την τρελλα..εγω πχ εχω φοβο τρελλας κ οχι θανατου.κανε υπομονη..δνε ξερω αν κανεις καποια θεραπεια...αλλα αν δεν κανεις καλο θα ηταν να αρχισεις..ψυχοθεραπεια...η φαρμακοθεραπεια..ο.τι πιστευεις οτι θα σε βοηθησει..καθε φορα κ γω τα ιδια λεω κ μετα οταν περναει νιωθω παλι ο εαυτος μου..

----------


## Gatos91

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και μόνο που μπαίνετε στον κόπο να απαντήσετε. Κάνω θεραπεία. Ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία με ψυχολόγο. Είμαι στην Τέταρτη συνεδρία. Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λέτε. Το θέμα είναι αντε πησε τον εαυτό σου. Ο ψυχολόγος μου λέει δεν αφήνω ούτε 0.001 να κίνησε σε κάποιο φάσμα ψύχωσης. Αλλά....... Το θέμα είναι πως ότι ξέρω από ψύχωσεις και συμπτώματα το περνάω. Δηλαδή αν σκεφτώ πχ ότι οι ιδεολυψιες είναι προϊόν του μυαλού ενώ ο σχιζοφρενης είναι πεπεισμένος ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις έρχονται απ έξω ξαφνικά το υπεραναλυω και φτάνω σε σημείο να σκέφτομαι ότι και εγώ είμαι σίγουρος. Και μετά θέλω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είμαι. Επίσης αυτό που λεμε μιλάω από μέσα μου.Λεω ας πούμε δεν θες να το σκέφτεσαι και σαν να λέω καπάκι στον εαυτό θες. Και σκέφτομαι δεν μπορεί να το λέω εγώ άρα μάλλον ακούω φωνές η έχω παρεμβολή σκέψης η άλλη προσωπικότητα η δεν ξέρω και γω τι. Και όσο προσπαθώ να το διωξω έρχεται πιο έντονα.. Αλήθεια τρώτε και εσείς τέτοιες φρικες η τελικά εγώ είμαι τρελός και απλά με διεγνωσαν λάθος ?

----------


## zerox

Προσωπικά έχω φάει άπειρες φρίκες. Πλέον είμαι πολύ καλύτερα με αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά έχω δυσκολευτεί πολύ να με πείσω, όπως λες και εσύ. Σίγουρα βοήθησαν πολύ και τα χρόνια, που όσο περνάνε και δεν παθαίνεις κάτι παραπάνω, αρχίζεις να σιγουρεύεσαι ότι σε αυτό το κομμάτι μάλλον είσαι ασφαλής. Και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για να ηρεμήσεις και να μπορέσεις να δουλέψεις. Για πολύ καιρό φρίκαρα με το τι έπαθα ξαφνικά, αν θα ξαναγίνω πάλι όπως ήμουν, αν οι ψυχολόγοι είναι κομπογιαννίτες, ακόμα και αν μου έκρυβαν την πλήρη διάγνωση για να μη με τρομάξουν (χαχα). Αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι δε μπορεί και ο ψυχίατρος που πήγα στην αρχή και η ψυχολόγος τώρα να είναι τόσο φάουλ. Η ψυχολόγος ειδικά επιμένει ότι δε χρειάζομαι καν αγχολυτικά. Ούτε παίζει να είχαν δει κάτι πιο σοβαρό και να μη μου έδιναν τα ανάλογα φάρμακα. Άσε που πολλοί γράφουν εδώ ότι φοβούνται μήπως τρελαθούν, ενώ οι ψυχολόγοι τους επιβεβαιώνουν ότι αυτό δεν παίζει. Δεν μπορεί να είναι όλοι οι θεραπευτές κομπογιαννίτες και εμείς τα θύματά τους :P . Άλλωστε *χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα των αγχωδών διαταραχών είναι ο "φόβος απώλειας ελέγχου" ή "φόβος ότι τρελαίνεσαι"*. Αυτό είναι μόνο και το καίμε, γιατί πραγματικά είναι φρικτός φόβος. 

Όσο για τις σκέψεις, το είπες και μόνος σου. Πρώτα κάνεις τη σύγκριση με άλλη ασθένεια και μετά "μυγιάζεσαι", τα βλέπεις όλα πιθανά. Και όλο αυτό διαβάζοντας απλά συμπτώματα και χωρίς βαθύτερη γνώση ή εμπειρία και ενώ είσαι ήδη πολύ αγχωμένος και φρικαρισμένος. Εμένα με διαβεβαίωναν ότι απέχω μακράν από το προφίλ άλλης διαταραχής, ότι δε διαθέτω κανένα σύμπτωμα, ότι έχουν την εμπειρία να κρίνουν στην πρώτη κουβέντα αν κάποιος έχει κάτι πιο σοβαρό... ε και σιγά σιγά πείστηκα. Επίσης σε μία συνεδρία πήγα στην ψυχολόγο και της είπα "πείσε με με επιχειρήματα ότι δεν έχω κάτι χειρότερο". Και όντως με έπεισε αρκετά. Δοκίμασέ το και εσύ αν θες, νομίζω ότι βοηθάει πολύ να ξεμπλοκάρεις. Μου έδωσε και να διαβάσω για την υπεροξυγώνωση. Και αυτό βοήθησε. Είναι όταν έχεις ταχυκαρδία από το άγχος, οπότε πάει παραπάνω οξυγόνο στον εγκέφαλο και προκαλεί αυτή τη θολούρα. Γενικά μου εκλογίκευσε την όλη φάση και αυτό για μένα ήταν σημαντικό.

----------


## Black_and_White

zerox και BOOM συμφωνώ κι εγώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λέτε! Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό παιδεύεστε με όλο αυτό, πόσο καιρό ψυχοθεραπεία κάνετε κι αν το έχετε ξεπεράσει.. zerox εσύ δεν παίρνεις φάρμακα ε? Και την παλεύεις με όλο αυτό το άγχος?

Gate91 είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πείσουμε τους εαυτούς μας.. Κι εμένα με πιάνει ορισμένες φορές να σκέφτομαι ότι έχω κάτι χειρότερο κι όταν με πείθω πως φταίει η ιψδ για όλα αυτά, καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολη είναι αυτή η διαταραχή.. Κι εγώ κάνω ανάλυση της ανάλυσης κλπ και νομίζω ότι αυτό φταίει.. Αναλύουμε πολύ κάποια πράγματα χωρίς λόγο.. Από την στιγμή που φοβάσαι την ψύχωση, λογικό είναι οι ιδεοληψίες σου να αφορούν την ψύχωση κι τα συμπτώματά της.. Αυτό που κάνεις στο μυαλό σου λέγεται εσωτερικός διάλογος..Δηλαδή ρωτάς κι απαντάς στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό.. Γενικά όσο δίνεις σημασία κι προσπαθείς να διώξεις αυτές τις σκέψεις, αυτές θα ξανάρχονται όλο κι πιο έντονα.. Δεν πρέπει να τους δίνεις σημασία, για να εξασθενίσουν και να φύγουν σιγά σιγά.. Αυτό που λες για άλλη προσωπικότητα, με έκανε να γελάσω γιατί κι εγώ έτσι σκέφτομαι ότι έχω δύο "προσωπικότητες" και μάλιστα στις αρχές νόμιζα πως είμαι διχασμένη προσωπικότητα, αφού έκανα αυτόν τον εσωτερικό διάλογο που περιγράφεις.. Σκέψου πως αυτή διαταραχή λέγεται κι ασθένεια της αμφιβολίας.. Μήπως αυτό? Μήπως εκείνο? Κι αν? αν? αν? κλπ.. 
Φυσικά κι τρώω κι εγώ τέτοιες φρίκες, κι προσπαθώ να εκλογικεύω την κατάσταση όπως λέει ο zerox.. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμείς έχουμε να καταπολεμήσουμε και τις ιδεοληψίες, και τα ψυχοσωματικά - κρίσεις πανικού, και την κατάθλιψη που απορρέει από τα παραπάνω.. 
Υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει ξεπεράσει τελείως την ιψδ? Κι αν ναι, μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία ή και με φάρμακα? Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σας βοήθησαν να φύγουν οι ιδεοληψίες?

----------


## Gatos91

Μεγάλο μανίκι ρε παιδιά.. Τώρα ας πούμε επειδή κοιμήθηκα μόνο 4 ώρες και δεν με ξαναπαιρνει ο ύπνος μέσα στο μυαλό μου γίνεται Τέξας. Σαν να ψιλοκοιμαται το μυαλό μου ενώ είμαι ξυπνιος.. Πετάγονται λέξεις φράσεις άσχετες τελείως ακυρες. Αυτό το παθαινα παλιότερα όταν επεφτα για ύπνο. Σαν να είμαι ξυπνιος αλλά το μυαλό μου να κοιμάται και να δουλεύει γρήγορο σε παραλήρημα.. Μια βαβουρα από λέξεις και φρασεις μέσα στο κεφάλι μου.. Τι κωλοκατασταση είναι αυτη;Δεν την παλεύω άλλο.

----------


## zerox

> zerox και BOOM συμφωνώ κι εγώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λέτε! Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό παιδεύεστε με όλο αυτό, πόσο καιρό ψυχοθεραπεία κάνετε κι αν το έχετε ξεπεράσει.. zerox εσύ δεν παίρνεις φάρμακα ε? Και την παλεύεις με όλο αυτό το άγχος?


Στα 21 το έπαθα και τώρα είμαι 29. Ξεκίνησε από μια κρίση πανικού (πολύ βαρβάτη και ενώ ήμουν έξω με μεγάλη παρέα) και μετά τα πήρα όλα πολύ πατριωτικά, ένιωσα σαν να ξεφτυλίστηκα ας πούμε μπροστά σε κόσμο. Ήταν σαν να ήμουν μια χαρά και ξαφνικά να άνοιξε "το κουτί της Πανδώρας". Το πάλεψα 7 μήνες χωρίς χάπια και ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί ήθελα και καλά να το ξεχάσω και να μην το κάνω "θεμα" (ενώ στα επείγοντα μου είχαν πει να πάρω ζαναξ για 7 μέρες- βλακεία μ που δν τα πήρα). Μετά αφού δεν έφευγε πήγα σε ψυχίατρο, μου είπε γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή (με ιδψ ούτε που ασχοληθήκαμε τότε) και ότι πρέπει να πάρω χάπια. Δε γούσταρα και του είπα να μου δώσει ό,τι πιο λάιτ μπορούσε. Μου έδωσε σεροξάτ 1 τη μέρα για 6 μήνες. Μόλις πέρασαν οι 6 μήνες, ένιωθα και κάπως καλύτερα και έφυγα από τον Ψ, έκανα το σεροξάτ μόνη μου μισό τη μέρα (έτσι για νιώθω ότι κάτι κόβει τις ταχυκαρδίες) και έμεινα έτσι χωρίς Ψ γύρω στα 5 χρόνια. Μετά στα 26-27 πήγα πάλι στον ίδιο, μου είπε ότι δεν έχει νόημα να παίρνω μισό χάπι τόσα χρόνια και ότι πιστεύει ότι έχω θεραπευτεί αλλά δεν το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει (?!?). Ε τον άφησα, πήγα σε ψυχολόγο πρώτη φορά (στην αρχή τους σνόμπαρα αλλά έχω αναθεωρήσει), έκανα κάποια βήματα και έκοψα σταδιακά το μισό χάπι. Ένιωθα ακριβώς το ίδιο χωρίς χάπι. Έκατσα έτσι 10 μήνες, μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία, ώσπου μου συνέβησαν ένα σωρό μπερδέματα με γκομενικά, φιλικά κ.τ.λ. και άρχισα να μην περνάω καθόλου καλά στην καθημερινότητά μου, να υπερσκέφτομαι, μέχρι που ανέβαζα συνεχή δέκατα και πυρετούς χωρίς λόγο. Πήγα σε παθολόγο και αφού απέκλεισε όλα τα υπόλοιπα, μου είπε ότι είναι από ψυχολογικά αίτια και να πάρω 1 Bespar για 7 μέρες, να δούμε πως θα πάει. Αυτό είναι αγχολυτικό πολύ λάιτ, που μπορείς να το πάρεις μόνος σου χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού. Μου έφυγαν τα δέκατα και οι πολύ έντονοι πονοκέφαλοι, αν και ψυχολογικά έμεινα στα ίδια. Το πήρα μόνη μου ένα μήνα και μετά το έκανα κ αυτό μισό, για να έχω πάλι το placebo effect. H ψυχολόγος επιμένει πως δε χρειάζεται να παίρνω τίποτα και ότι ειδικά το μισό δεν είναι καν θεραπεία, αλλά εγώ θέλω να το έχω σαν placebo. Όποτε με παίρνει πολύ από κάτω, λέω "α έχω πάρει και αυτό οπότε δεν κινδυνεύω". 

Εννοείται πως δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει, αλλά μετά από σχεδόν 2 χρόνια με την ψυχολόγο, έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ σε πολλά θέματα, που κάποτε μου φαίνονταν βουνό. Καταλαβαίνω όλο και πιο πολύ πως και γιατί το παθαίνω και αυτό μου έκανε μεγάλο καλό. Μπήκε μία λογική στη φάση που πριν δεν υπήρχε. Πριν ένιωθα ότι όλα ήταν καλά και εγώ ξαφνικά "το έχανα" χωρίς λόγο. Ήμουν εντελώς στα χαμένα. Τώρα βλέπω ότι πάντα είχα πολύ άγχος και πίεση (για διάφορους λόγους) που δεν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου να το συνειδητοποιήσει, ή στενοχώριες που δε μου επέτρεπα να τις εξωτερικεύσω και τα προσπέρναγα όλα με ποτό, φίλους, έντονη ζωή, μέχρι που μαζεύτηκαν όλα και έκαναν μπαμ. Δεν ξέρω πως συνέβη σε εσάς, αλλά εγώ έχω δει ότι όταν βρίσκομαι για μεγάλη περίοδο ανάμεσα σε σωστά άτομα και φυσιολογικές και ξεκάθαρες καταστάσεις, όλα κυλάνε με λιγότερο στρες. Και τότε κάνω και πολλά βήματα στη θεραπεία. Επίσης για να μη τρομάξετε με τα πολλά χρόνια παιδέματος, στην ίδια ψυχολόγο πήγε και το αγόρι μιας φίλης (αυτή μου τη σύστησε) και έγινε τελείως καλά μέσα σε 6 μήνες. Είχε άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού και τώρα δεν έχει τίποτα. Δηλαδή μπορεί να ταυτιζόμαστε σε πολλά, αλλά διαφέρει πολύ το άγχος από τον ένα άνθρωπο στον άλλο. Και ξέρω και άλλα άτομα που έχουν πάθει μερικές κρίσεις πανικού και μετά έγιναν καλά πολύ γρήγορα, κάποιοι με και κάποιοι χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## zerox

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμείς έχουμε να καταπολεμήσουμε και τις ιδεοληψίες, και τα ψυχοσωματικά - κρίσεις πανικού, και την κατάθλιψη που απορρέει από τα παραπάνω..


Άστα έχεις πολύ δίκιο. Το ένα φέρνει τ'άλλο και άμα είσαι σε στρεσαρισμένη φάση, σκάνε όλα μαζί ταυτόχρονα.. πανηγύρι

----------


## zerox

> μέσα στο μυαλό μου γίνεται Τέξας.


Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω γάτε, καταλαβαίνω ότι σε αυτή τη φάση θα τα ακούς όλα "βερεσέ". Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι αυτό το πολύ έντονο περνάει πάντα. Είναι από πολύ σκ@τοάγχος και κούραση μαζί. Αποδέξου όσο μπορείς αυτό που γίνεται στο Τέξας και μόλις τελειώσει, εύχομαι να γίνει λίγο Αβάνα που είναι απέναντι :)

----------


## Gatos91

Αχαχαχαχα... Μακάρι να στρωσουμε όλοι ρε παιδιά.. Εγώ βρήκα κάτι στο ίντερνετ και πιστεύω πως παίζει ρόλο στη δική μου περίπτωση.. Διάβασα για το σύνδρομο αποσυρσης σεροτονινης... Μπορεί λέει να κρατήσει έως και χρόνια αφού κόψεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα (ssri συγκεκριμένα zoloft που έπαιρνα εγώ). Λέει ειδικά για αυτό ότι έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να αφήσει κάποια πράγματα και απ αυτά που προκαλεί έχω αρκετά μαζί με το άγχος και την ιψδ..ψάχνω τώρα σχετικά με αυτό γιατί εγώ έχει τρία χρόνια που έκοψα τα κωλοzoloft. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικά ??

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα η φαση ξεκινησα στα 17 που επαθα κρισεις πανικου..για κανα 3μηνο..μετα εκανα αγοραφοβια κ μετα καταθλιψαρα..απο κεινη την στιγμη μεχρι κ σημερα παντα φοβαμαι την απωλεια ελεγχου του μυαλου μου..εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια..ομαδικη..κ τωρα συνεχιζω σε συμπεριφοριστικη...οπου με βοηθαει παρα πολυ..καθε φορα που εχω επεισοδιο πια δεν κανω κρισεις πανικου..αλλα οξυ στρες συνεχομενο κ αποπραγματοποιηση..με τα ladose σε λιγο καριο περναει αυτο..αλλα κουραστηκα να κανω υποτροπες ειδικα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια..αυτη η φοβια τρελλας που εχω απο μικρη με βασανιζει ακομα..οταν μιλας νιωθω οτι γραφω εγω gatos..οταν ομως μου περναει το επεισοδιο με το λαντοζ κ χαλαρωσω ολα παλι ειναι κανονικα..δεν εχω κανεναν φοβο κ ζω μια ζωη νορμαλ..

----------


## zerox

Δεν ξέρω και πολλά για θεραπείες με φάρμακα. Αυτό που λες για τη σεροτονίνη δεν ήξερα ότι λέγεται "σύνδρομο", αλλά ισχύει. Νομίζω το καλύτερο άμα πάρεις φάρμακο είναι να το πάρεις όταν είσαι πολύ down, για προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά μετά να το κόψεις σταδιακά. Έτσι δίνεις την ευκαιρία στον οργανισμό να δώσει σεροτονίνη μόνος του και είσαι και λίγο πιο δυνατός να προχωρήσεις χωρίς αυτό, αφού υποτίθεται πως έχεις κάνει κάποια πρόοδο όσο το έπαιρνες.

----------


## Gatos91

Παιδιά sos. Από χθες έχω πάθει ένα φοβερό πράγμα. Έχω παγώσει. Στην αρχή ήρθε σαν σκέψη του πως το μυαλό δίνει την εντολή να κουνηθουμε να μιλήσουμε και γενικά να αντιδρασουμε. Αυτό γιγαντωθηκε. Από χθες το απόγευμα νιώθω ότι το μυαλό μου δεν δίνει εντολή για τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ καν να διαβάσω κάτι στο ίντερνετ. Για να σηκωθω από τον καναπέ μου έρχεται πρώτα η σκέψη και μετά μου σκαλωνει αυτό στο μυαλό και καταλήγω να σηκωνομαι κάποια στιγμή αργότερα αυτόματα. Δεν την παλεύω παιδιά. Είναι σαν να μην ελέγχω καθόλου τον εαυτό μου. Δεν πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται σε κάποια ασθένεια όπως κλασικά συμβαίνει με το άγχος. Ξέρω ότι το κάνει το μυαλό μου αλλά είναι ανυποφορο. Επίσης κάποτε είχα δει στην τηλεόραση ότι μια κοπέλα έμεινε ανάπηρη και δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει και δεν οφειλόταν σε οργανική παθηση. Ήταν ψυχολογικό. Παιδιά βοήθεια έχω φρικάρει. Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω να κουνηθω τίποτα. Το κάνω κάποια στιγμή αυτόματα χωρίς να μπορώ να ελέγξω τίποτα. Θέλω γνώμες παιδιά.

----------


## zerox

Γάτε μακάρι να ήξερα τι να πω, αλλά ως παθούσα καταλαβαίνω ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αλλάξεις όλο αυτό το αρνητικό μοτίβο σκέψεων ή να συγκεντρωθείς κάπου αλλού. Προσωπικά, έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι όταν το παθαίνω, χρειάζεται να κάνω υπομονή να περάσει. Και όταν περνάει και νιώθω καλύτερα, τότε προσπαθώ να κάνω τη δουλειά ή τις αλλαγές που χρειάζονται για να μειωθεί το περιττό άγχος. Όταν σου μειωθεί το άγχος ή ο φόβος που έχεις για τα συμπτώματα, τότε σίγουρα όσο πάει θα τα νιώθεις με λιγότερη ένταση και διάρκεια. Για την ώρα που συμβαίνει μόνο δεν ξέρω τι να πω.. το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο το παλεύεις και το φοβάσαι, τόσο το παρατείνεις. Εγώ εκείνη την ώρα για να μην ασχολούμαι, προσπαθώ να το δω χαλαρά. Ότι οκ τώρα κάτι με φρίκαρε πάλι και πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα είμαι για κάποια ώρα σε ανησυχία, οπότε προσπαθώ να συγκεντρωθώ κάπου αλλού, να παίξω κανά παιχνίδι, να λύσω κανά σταυρόλεξο, να πλύνω κανά πιάτο, να ετοιμαστώ για έξω.. εσύ θα βρεις τι πιο απλό μπορείς να κάνεις για να χαλαρώσεις. Και μου υπενθυμίζω ΠΑΝΤΑ ότι αυτό περνάει. Δεν ξέρω.. ο ψυχολόγος τι σου λέει πάνω σε αυτό? Γενικά όταν είσαι έστω λίγο καλύτερα, κάνεις καμιά γυμναστική, κάνεις δραστηριότητες, κοιμάσαι σωστές ώρες, βγαίνεις βόλτες?

----------


## Nox

Θα μιλήσω κι εδώ για την Αποπραγματοποίηση – Αποπροσωποποίηση και συγκεκριμένα για την Αποταυτοποίηση. Πάντα προσέγγιζα την Αποταυτοποίηση χωρίς φόβο, το έβλεπα ως κάτι καλό για μένα. Άλλωστε, με την Αποταυτοποίηση πολλοί άνθρωποι ήρθαν σε σύνθεση με την αλήθεια της δημιουργίας και κατανόησαν καλύτερα την σχέση του ανθρώπου με τον Θεό.

Για μένα ο Θεός βαδίζει χεράκι-χεράκι με το Θέλημα του ανθρώπου, διότι ο Θεός μαζί με όλα τα άλλα είναι και ο Άνθρωπος. Είναι η Αιώνια Άπειρη Συνείδηση που βρίσκεται πίσω από τα μάτια μας, και κοιτάει τον κόσμο μέσα από μας! Θα προσπαθήσω να σας παρουσιάσω αυτήν την αλήθεια παρακάτω.

Όσο αναλύει κανείς την ύλη και πάει παραπέρα, στο τέλος καταλήγει στην έννοια που οι φυσικοί ονομάζουν Ενέργεια. Όλοι μιλούν για τις ιδιότητες της Ενέργειας πχ αλλάζει συνεχώς μορφές, δεν καταστρέφεται ούτε δημιουργείται αλλά υπάρχει σταθερά και πάντα στο σύμπαν. Όμως κανείς δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίσει τι είναι αυτή η ενέργεια. Δεν υπάρχει εικόνα που μπορείς να δώσεις σε αυτήν, διότι η ίδια η έννοια της εικόνας είναι κατασκεύασμα που υπάρχει μέσα στην Ενέργεια.

Ο Πλάτωνας μιλούσε για τον Κόσμο των Ιδεών, ότι αυτά που παρατηρούμε είναι απλά μικρές εκφράσεις της Ενέργειας, είναι δηλαδή ιδέες αντίγραφα που μοιάζουν με τα αρχικά πρωτότυπα που υπάρχουν στον αρχικό Κόσμο των Ιδεών. Ο Κόσμος των Ιδεών είναι στην ουσία η Ενέργεια που λειτουργεί ως Αρχιτέκτονας του Σύμπαντος, αυτό που οι άνθρωποι ονομάζουμε ως Θεό. Ο θεός είναι λοιπόν ο αιώνιος Παρατηρητής, ο παντεπόπτης οφθαλμός και φυσικά είναι η Ενέργεια που αποτελείται από Συνείδηση! Η Ενέργεια που μας περιβάλει είναι καθαρή συνείδηση, οπότε είναι προφανέστατο ότι ζούμε σε έναν Νοητό Κόσμο, το λεγόμενο με μια λέξη Νοητόν.

Όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε γύρω μας είναι ένα όνειρο που ονειρεύεται ο θεός, κι εμείς είμαστε οι παίχτες στο παιχνίδι του Ονείρου αυτής της Συνειδητής Ενέργειας! Οι σταθερές του σύμπαντος είναι η αλήθεια του Δημιουργού. Η ανάλυση της λέξης Αλήθεια σημαίνει ΜΗ ΛΗΘΗ, δηλαδή σημαίνει αυτό που δεν ξεχνάει η Συνειδητή Ενέργεια! 

Η Συνείδηση όπως εκφράζεται στο ανθρώπινο μυαλό είναι απλά μια μικρή έκφραση της αρχικής συμπαντικής συνείδησης και έτσι με το σαρκικό μυαλό μας δεν μπορούμε να την αντιληφθούμε πλήρως, είσαι σαν ο άνθρωπος να προσπαθεί να χωρέσει έναν τεράστιο ωκεανό μέσα σε μια πισίνα. Δεν γίνεται. Είμαστε όμως Κατά εικόνα και Ομοίωση ίδιοι με τον Θεό! Κατά Εικόνα, διότι τα πάντα πάνω μας και γύρω μας είναι Πνευματικά, Νοητικά και Εικονικά, είμαστε όμοιοι με την Ενέργεια. Ενώ κατά Ομοίωση, διότι είμαστε η έκφραση της Συνείδησης του Θεού που λειτουργεί δυναμικά μέσα στον Κόσμο. Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την Ομοίωση ας θυμηθούμε ότι είμαστε οργανικά όντα. Μόλις η ιδέα της ύλης μετουσιώνεται από Ανόργανη (Νεκρή) σε Οργανική (Ζωντανή), αποκτάει την αναπνοή! Τα φυτά, τα υπόλοιπα ζώα και ο άνθρωπος αναπνέουν. Λαμβάνουμε οξυγόνο από τα πνευμόνια, αλλά ακόμη και το δέρμα μας. Με κάθε αναπνοή ρέει η Ζωτική Ενέργεια Μέσα μας, αυτό είναι το συμβολικό αίμα του Θεού. Μόνο η οργανική ύλη μπορεί να αναπνεύσει.

Για να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα την αλήθεια ότι εμείς είμαστε ο Θεός, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να βρούμε τον Ανώτερο/Ενδότερο Εαυτό μας. Για να γίνει αυτό μια πολύ απλή μέθοδος υπάρχει, και είναι πολύ εύκολη. Λέγεται Αποταυτοποίηση. Αν Βρούμε δηλαδή το τι δεν είμαστε και πετάξουμε τα ρούχα που φοράει ο Ανώτερος Ενδότερος Εαυτός μας, τότε θα αντιληφθούμε μόνο το τι είμαστε! Δεν είμαστε αυτό που έχουμε, και δεν είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας διότι οι εμπειρίες υπάρχουν μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν τον παρατηρητή που τις βιώνει. Ο χρόνος δεν υπάρχει, διότι υπάρχουμε στο Αιώνιο Μεταβαλλόμενο Παρόν, βρισκόμαστε Πάντα στο Τώρα. Είμαστε ο Παρατηρητής που κάθε στιγμή του Τώρα βιώνει εμπειρίες μέσα στον Κόσμο των Εμπειριών, δηλαδή στον Κόσμο των Ιδεών.

Λένε οι άνθρωποι «το χέρι μου», «το πόδι μου», «το σώμα μου». Η ιδιοκτησία δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης όμως. Ποιος είναι αυτός που έχει τα δύο χέρια; Αν έχεις κάτι τότε δεν είσαι ΕΣΥ αυτό που έχεις. Διότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που το έχει. Αν σου κόψουν το ένα χέρι θα πάψεις να είσαι εσύ; Όχι βέβαια. Οτιδήποτε πιστεύει κάποιος ότι έχει, είναι αποτέλεσμα της παρατήρησης των πέντε αισθήσεων που και αυτές είναι προϊόν του μυαλού. Δεν είσαι αυτό που βλέπεις, αν εσύ ως παρατηρητής δεις τώρα ένα χαρτί μπροστά στο γραφείο σου, κατανοείς ότι δεν είσαι το χαρτί που βλέπεις, εσύ απλά το παρατηρείς. Η κάθε παρατήρηση είναι εμπειρία που έχεις και δεν είσαι οι Εμπειρίες σου αφού δεν μπορείς να είσαι αυτό που έχεις. Στην τελική το ίδιο το χαρτί δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μια εικόνα που έφτιαξε ο εγκέφαλός σου όταν τα φωτόνια έπεσαν σε αυτό που ονομάζεις χαρτί και ταυτόχρονα γύρισαν πίσω και άγγιξαν το οπτικό νεύρο του ματιού σου. Αν μάλιστα πάρεις ένα μικροσκόπιο και δεις το χαρτί, παύει πλέον για τον εγκέφαλό σου να είναι χαρτί αλλά πρωτόνια και νετρόνια και αν τα αναλύσεις παρακάτω στο τέλος θα έφτανες στο επίπεδο της Ενέργειας, στον Κόσμο των Ιδεών, και θα καταλάβαινες ότι το χαρτί δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μια ιδέα που προβάλλεται από τον Δημιουργό του Σύμπαντος, όμως αφού ο Δημιουργός του Σύμπαντος Είναι ο Ενδότερος Εαυτός σου που βρίσκεται ως Παρατηρητής πίσω από κάθε εμπειρία, τότε θα διαπίστωνες ότι εσύ δημιουργείς το χαρτί στον κβαντικό κόσμο με την πράξη της Παρατήρησής σου! 

Δεν είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας, διότι έχουμε αποκτήσει τις εμπειρίες. Δεν είμαστε οι γνώσεις μας, διότι έχουμε τις γνώσεις. Δεν είμαστε τα συναισθήματα μας, διότι για να υπάρχουν συναισθήματα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος Παρατηρητής που τα βιώνει. Δεν είμαστε οτιδήποτε κατέχουμε. Δεν είμαστε οτιδήποτε για το οποίο έχουμε εμπειρία με τις πέντε αισθήσεις μας! Αν πχ δεις μια εικόνα στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είσαι αυτό που βλέπεις, δεν είμαστε ούτε οι αισθήσεις μας, διότι αυτές αποτελούν εργαλείο το οποίο έχουμε. Δεν είμαστε ούτε τα σώματα μας διότι λέμε ότι έχουμε τα σώματα. Έχω 2 χέρια, έχω 2 πόδια κτλ. Δεν είμαστε ούτε το αστρικό (ψυχικό) μας σώμα διότι και αυτό αποτελεί το δεύτερο όχημα του Ανώτερου μας Εαυτού. Όταν τα αφαιρέσει κανείς όλα αυτά, διαπιστώνει ότι στην ουσία είναι ο Αρχαίος Παρατηρητής που Υπήρχε Πάντα! Είναι ο Ων. Ο Παρατηρητής δεν μπορεί να παρατηρήσει τον εαυτό του, όπως ένα μάτι δεν μπορεί πχ να δει τον εαυτό του από μόνο του, ή τα δόντια του στόματος μας δεν μπορούν να φαγωθούν μόνα τους. Ο Παρατηρητής απλά Υπάρχει και δεν είναι οι Εμπειρίες που έχει. Άρα δεν μπορεί και να προσδιοριστεί με εικόνες, είναι κάτι που κανένας δεν θα δει ποτέ! Είναι ο Θεός! 


Όλοι Είμαστε ο Παρατηρητής, η Ενέργεια, αυτός είναι ο Ενδότατος Εαυτός μας, είναι ο Αληθινός Εαυτός μας. Αυτή την αλήθεια κατανόησαν φωτισμένοι άνθρωποι και με αυτή μπορούσαν να κάνουν ακόμη και θαύματα.

----------


## Nox

Ο Ανώτερος ή Ενδότερος Εαυτός μας είναι ο Ένας Θεός που βρίσκεται πίσω από κάθε τι που υπάρχει. Βρίσκεται πίσω από τα μάτια σου και βλέπει τον Κόσμο των Εμπειριών. Ακούει από τα αυτιά σου, γεύεται με την γλώσσα σου, αντιλαμβάνεται τις μυρωδιές με την μύτη σου, αγγίζει με τα χέρια σου. Ο Θεός Είσαι Εσύ! Το σώμα που έχεις στην ουσία είναι η στολή με την οποία κάνεις κατάδυση στον Κόσμο των Εμπειριών. Κι όταν κοιτάξεις άλλον άνθρωπο τότε κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου. Είσαι ο Πατέρας και ο Υιός ταυτόχρονα! Είσαι ο Πατέρας, διότι είσαι ο Αρχαίος Θεός που υπήρχε Πάντα, είσαι ο Παρατηρητής που βιώνει τις Εμπειρίες. Είσαι ο Υιός διότι έχεις την ανθρώπινη ταυτότητα που εσύ ως Θεός Δημιούργησες.

Βέβαια κάθε συνειδητή οντότητα στο σύμπαν είναι ο Πατέρας και Ταυτόχρονα ο Γιός. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που υπάρχει μια ισορροπία και δεν καταρρέει ο Κόσμος των Ονείρων στον οποίων ζούμε. Έτσι λοιπόν μια από τις διαστάσεις της πραγματικότητας βασίζεσαι στην Συμφωνία, οι άλλες δύο διαστάσεις της τρισδιάστατης πραγματικότητας μας είναι ο Έλεγχος και η Επίγνωση. Η ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ, Ο ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ και η ΕΠΙΓΝΩΣΗ δημιουργούν το Συλλογικό Όνειρο του Παρατηρητή, ενώ ο Παρατηρητής βρίσκεται σε ένα εξωκοσμικό και άχρονο σημείο έξω από τον Κόσμο των Εμπειριών και βλέπει συμβολικά σαν ένας μεγάλος Οφθαλμός τα πάντα (αυτή την στιγμή, εσύ ο Παρατηρητής βλέπεις μέσα από τα μάτια σου αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα).

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την Διάσταση της Συμφωνίας που συντηρεί τον κόσμο μας με μια κοινή Αλήθεια ας δούμε τον διαχωρισμό Μεταξύ Συλλογικού και Ατομικού Ονείρου. Από την στιγμή που όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχει ο νόμος της βαρύτητας είναι απίθανό ένας να αρχίσει να πετάει, διότι αυτό που ζούμε όλοι μαζί είναι το Συλλογικό Όνειρο. Υπάρχουν δύο μορφές Ονείρου, το Ατομικό και το Συλλογικό. Το Ατομικό Όνειρο το βιώνουμε σχεδόν καθημερινά όταν κοιμόμαστε. Η πραγματικότητα εκεί είναι ατομική και έτσι εμείς ελέγχουμε όλο τον Κόσμο του Ονείρου μας. Η κάθε εμπειρία εδώ είναι πραγματική και αληθινή διότι την βιώνουμε όπως βιώνουμε μια εμπειρία στον ξύπνιο μας! Ότι κάνεις μέσα στο όνειρο και ότι βλέπεις είναι αληθινό διότι το Παρατηρείς. Δεν είναι όμως Αντικειμενική η Πραγματικότητα εδώ διότι δεν υπάρχει επαλήθευση με άλλους ανθρώπους. Έτσι λοιπόν το Ατομικό Όνειρο δεν μπορεί να μας δώσει καθόλου Γνώσεις, διότι οι Γνώσεις υπάρχουν μόνο με την επαλήθευση της πραγματικότητας με άλλες συνειδητές οντότητες. 

Γενικά, οι τρελοί άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που νομίζουν (για διάφορους ιατρικούς λόγους) ότι έχουν Γνώση από το Ατομικό Όνειρο ή γενικώς την Φαντασία τους, ενώ δεν υπάρχει Γνώση, δεν υπάρχει επαλήθευση από την φαντασία τους. Έτσι για παράδειγμα ένας ασθενής με ψύχωση δεν λειτουργεί με την Επαληθευμένη Γνώση της καθημερινότητας. Δεν λειτουργεί με κοινή πνευματική συμφωνία με τους άλλους ανθρώπους και μπορεί πχ να πιστεύει ότι ένα ρολόι μπορεί να του μιλάει. Στο Ατομικό Όνειρο το να του μιλάει ένα ρολόι ή να του μιλάει μια γάτα όπως στην Αλίκη στην Χώρα των Θαυμάτων, είναι αληθινή εμπειρία! Το παρατηρεί, άρα υπάρχει στον προσωπικό ονειρικό κόσμο του. Άρα, ένας τρελός είναι χαμένος στον κόσμο της φαντασίας του όπου υπάρχει «αλήθεια», αλλά δεν υπάρχει επαληθευμένη «Γνώση», ενώ ο λογικός άνθρωπος λειτουργεί με τον αντίθετο τρόπο και μπορεί να κάνει τις διακρίσεις.

Το Συλλογικό Όνειρο είναι η καθημερινότητα που ζούμε, όπου υπάρχει κοινή συμφωνία μεταξύ άπειρων συνειδητών οντοτήτων (όπως εμείς οι άνθρωποι), και υπάρχει επαλήθευση της πραγματικότητας μαζί τους, έτσι παράγεται η Γνώση και ξέρουμε για παράδειγμα ότι αν ανάψεις μια φωτιά σε ένα ξύλο αυτό πάντα θα καεί. Είναι επαληθευμένη Γνώση. Οπότε εδώ έχουμε Αλήθεια και Γνώση. Και εδώ πρέπει να πω ότι αν όλες οι συνειδητές οντότητες στο Νοητό Σύμπαν πίστευαν ότι δεν υπάρχει βαρύτητα, τότε δεν θα υπήρχε και θα πετούσαμε, διότι εμείς οδηγούμε το τρένο του θεού στο ράγες του σύμπαντός του. Θα υπήρχε μια νέα κοινή συμφωνία που θα διαμόρφωνε το Συλλογικό μας Όνειρο. Η καθημερινή πραγματικότητα είναι Δημοκρατική λοιπόν. Ότι συμφωνούν όλες οι οντότητες ως αλήθεια, αυτό πλέον γίνεται η Αλήθεια του Θεού που ως Παντεπόπτης Οφθαλμός δημιουργεί τα πάντα με την παρατήρησή του και μόνο.

----------

